# Boat Wiring Resources



## RivRunR (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought it might help to post these resources from Blue Sea Systems. They won't give you a wiring diagram for your boat, but they do have a lot of good info on circuit protection, wire size, fuse/breaker size/type, etc...

anyway, here they are...

1. Circuit Protection (general info).
2. Choosing Circuit Protection (general info).
3. Choosing the correct wire size and the Wire Selection Chart.
4. Choosing a fuse size and fuse holder and the Fuse Selection Chart, (note that this chart shows max amps, not minimum).
5. And the "index" for all of the above, plus a lot more.

and last, but not least, here's a handy Online Circuit Wizard to help calculate wire size. (also linked in the "index" under Online Tools).

Hope these are useful ....


----------



## ChrisP (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the post, =D> very helpful and nice to have everything in one spot for reference - Chris


----------



## bobbyb (Apr 23, 2012)

Thxs RivRun. 

I'm just starting on some wiring cleanup and the links have been very helpful.

bobby


----------



## DVeasey (May 23, 2012)

Thanks RivRunR! This is a livesaver (literally and figuretivly)!

Dale


----------

